# next stop - the clarinet



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Sang Yoon Kim, Clarinet, Saint-Saens Clarinet Sonata*

*Sang Yoon Kim, First Prize winner of the 2012 Jacques Lancelot International Clarinet Competition, performing at The Colburn School's Zipper Hall, 10/26/12
Vivian Fan, piano.*

Lovely sonata, and I like Kims gentle interpretation

youtube comments

*i am not an expertu but i think the interpret do not maintain the tempo ( I am spanish so i will have writen some ortographic fault)﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Harald Genzmer. Trio for clarinet, cello and piano*

Very fine performance of an interresting trio, that balanse elegant between the cheerfull and the spooky!

youtube comments

*Some originality here. Also﻿ great playing.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mozart Clarinet Concerto in A major K622 - Julian Bliss.*

Quite good performance from bliss, but the orchestra seem dull and uninspired

youtube comments

*I think the clarinet sounds best when used to play Mozart. Especially this piece

the number of musicians weaving around throughout the piece❤ Can anyone explain the brown appendages on his clarinet and why it's longer than a Bb clarinet? Is it an A clarinet?﻿

That's a big *** clarinet ﻿

Pretty awesome. It sounds so nice and full.﻿

Amazing! I want to play this....I have to play this piece! It was amazing!! Simply amazing!!﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Han Kim plays C.Nielsen Clarinet Concerto, Op.57*

*Han Kim, age of 17, plays Clarinet Concerto Op.57 by Carl August Nielsen with Changwon philharmonic orchestra conducted by Prof. Chi-yong Jeong at the 25th Korean orchestra festival concert, on Apr.7th. 2013, Seoul Arts Center Concert hall, Seoul, Korea.*

Very exiting and rich concerto, and the performance is brilliant and intensive from Kim as well as the orchestra.
Great sound and video production

youtube comments

*We can tell that he is a great musician because he makes the piece look easy.

The part starting at 7:26 kind of has this feel of a train hurtling towards another one, and the music gets faster and more intense as they get closer until.. BAM!﻿

This piece is actually more difficult than it sounds, if that's possible. Kim pulls it off brilliantly. ﻿

THis is the first time I have heard this clarinet concerto. Very nice. I like the orchestration and use of mood changes as Nielsen explores the different timbres of the clarinet. Mr. Han...wow! Excellent performance with so much control! The cadenza at 5:30 was a virtuoso performance!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Copland Clarinet Concerto with Eddie Daniels and Roberto Molinelli*

*Part of the Backun Live Series, this video features Eddie Daniels performing the Aaron Copland Clarinet Concerto with Maestro Roberto Molinelli conducting the Orchestra Sinfonica G. Rossini at the Teatro Rossini in Pesaro, Italy on February 17, 2012.*

A kind of raw and unpolished but utterly beautiful interpretation of this marvelous concerto.
A lot of passion and sensitive emphaty from Eddie Daniels and the orchestra as well. And I just LOVE the jazzy sequences.

youtube comments

*This is not what Copland originally wrote. Daniels adds a lot of improv to this, and virtually changes the mood of the piece. Listen to Martin Frost or Robert Plane play it, they're much better in my opinion.﻿

Refreshing, Eddie! Thank you.﻿

Look , I love Eddie Daniels same as anybody else does, but I think he totally perverted the nature of this piece. It wasn't an interpretation, it was an emanation. It was hard to listen to
and at times, it was just too far astray from what was Copland's.﻿

The orchestra members' expressions are priceless.﻿

What a genius. I imagine Copland would have loved it.﻿*


----------

